
Trump Administration Price-Transparency Rule Covering Hospitals Upheld - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-administration-price-transparency-rule-covering-hospitals-upheld-11592945973
======
sharemywin
a broken clock still right twice a day.

